# O_O...



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is a photo of my fish, O_O... !


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow he is amazing!!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is that a white VEILTAIL?!?!?!? 8D Is there another like him?!?!?!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my!! Hand him over.

jk


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I love him! He is very unique!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

pretty. i have always loved whites.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

If you look at him at different angles, he looks different!!!
Sometimes you may see blue, and green, and red, and pink, but on the camera, he looks white!!!


----------

